# USPS Secretly Monitoring & Reporting Social Media Posts



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Totally within the realm of what I would expect the Postal Service to be doing.

According to the document, the law enforcement arm of the U.S. Postal Service has been engaged in a previously unknown surveillance effort, known as the Internet Covert Operations Program, to comb through social media sites for “inflammatory” posts, which are then reported to the government, Yahoo News reported Wednesday.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Like I said earlier, nothing is anonymous anymore. I am not surprised by this at all.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Like I said earlier, nothing is anonymous anymore. I am not surprised by this at all.


I was more surprised when the USPS stocked up on firearms and ammo under Obama.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m shocked I tell ya... just shocked. 

not.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And who gets to decide what "inflammatory" is?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> And who gets to decide what "inflammatory" is?


Guess who?


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Curious no dates stated except for March. 

Did it start Jan 21 or before?

i will assume after, because no dates mentioned, otherwise they would be blaming Trump.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

Not surprised by the spying but a little taken aback by the agency doing it. Just seems way out of their lane.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Robb_b said:


> Not surprised by the spying but a little taken aback by the agency doing it. Just seems way out of their lane.


Before it’s over everyone will be reporting on everyone. Nazi Germany reincarnated


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Before it’s over everyone will be reporting on everyone. Nazi Germany reincarnated


Not everyone, only people they don't agree with. We all know someone like that, don't we.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Auntie said:


> Not everyone, only people they don't agree with. We all know someone like that, don't we.


Everyone is an exaggeration, I must admit.

I believe it’ll be the postman, the dog catcher, the building inspector.

Pretty much the people who work for the government. There would be rewards.

For example if the mail man saw you building a shed he might call the building department to come check you.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This will be how they start grabbing guns...people snitching, public forums, red flag laws, etc.

When I see a person driving alone or walking on a country road alone, wearing a mask, I see them as a prime candidate as a person who would report someone for owning a gun.

When a cop shows up at the door questioning anything gun-related, an awful lot of people will get irritated and emotions escalate from there. Voila....your house is searched, guns are confiscated and you serve some jail time. You're bankrupted in legal fees, etc, etc, etc.

Words gets around and pretty soon wifey and the kids are nagging dad to get rid of the guns.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> And who gets to decide what "inflammatory" is?


The woke government and various communists get to decide. It’s a domestic terrorist issue don’tcha know.... 

remember.. 1/6 was an insurrection but blm and antifa etc... na.. just mostly peaceful protesting. 

And remember.. it’s called politically sanctioned violence.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Before it’s over everyone will be reporting on everyone. Nazi Germany reincarnated


You seen this Orwellian system China has come up with for reporting people with “Mistaken Opinions”? It won’t be all that many more years before some form of that is here at the current pace. We can’t say we haven’t been warned over and over again unfortunately.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, based on what I post on my Facebook page, I’ll be one of the first to be “disappeared “.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

Any link to this so called “document” acquired by Yahoo News and cited by the article in the OP?


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> And who gets to decide what "inflammatory" is?


Mush Brain Biden.


----------

